# A PBusardo Video - An Interview with Dr. Farsalinos



## Alex (18/12/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Paulie (18/12/14)

Alex said:


>



Just watched this!

what a great video and now after watching this i understand the tests they going to use!

Looking forward to the feedback

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (19/12/14)

Alex said:


>



Thanks for sharing this @Alex 

I think this is the first busardo video I have watched from start to finish 

I had it on while re wicking and cleaning out my reo for a new juice.

I am very keen to see the outcome of this next study regarding temperature. 

It's a bit sad to see how funding is lacking for this and how other studies are given massive funding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/12/14)

Yip, also just finished watching this from front to back. Very exciting listening to some of the proposed research that is going to be done, let's hope someone with deep pockets is watching this too 

Big up to DR.F!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (19/12/14)

Fantastic video.
It is such a shame that they got so little for such important research.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/14)

Sorry to change the topic, but big up to PBusardo in the first minute or two for saying he thinks the California guys are missing a chunk of the market for not having 18mg or 24mg for newer vapers. 

Just had to post this before continuing to watch the rest of the video

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/12/14)

I tell you what guys

We are all so lucky to have a proper medical scientist like Dr Farsalinos on the "vaping team"

Not only does he know the medical aspects but he also understands the vaping industry and the products well enough to do the right research. He is also passionate about it all.

Viva Dr Farsalinos!

And also, i must say it was a great interview by Phil, asking the right questions and letting Dr Farsalinos speak. Not interrupting. Great to watch

Thanks for sharing @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Alex (19/12/14)

I loved watching this interview. Dr F is such a cool dude, and his passion for vaping is likely due to his personal experience as a smoker. We can all be thankful for his work in this area, and I have no doubt that in the future, people will look to his research efforts. And realize how crucial they were in terms of public health.

Respect.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Arthster (19/12/14)

A little sorry there was now sneak peak information, but this is a great step forward in terms of understanding vaping. I just hope that it stays positive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (19/12/14)

Finally got around to whatching this. Dr F is such a awesome guy...he's firing at 0.01 Ohm without breaking a sweat 

It really is awesome to hear and see him speak about all this...you can almost see the millions of gears moving in his head 
He really is leagues ahead of anyone else in terms of what he wants to understand, nevermind actually understaning it..while the rest are fumbling around on what to spend their vast funding on, he has very direct goals and can get tons more done with his meager budget - it's just a pity that he has to. Hopefully one day in the near future, they will be throwing money at him and he can really get into it without restrictions 

And of course "Don't go back to smoking again", the Doc has spoken...right on

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

